
Charles Koch on Tim Ferriss [126:24] - doomerjk
https://tim.blog/2019/08/11/charles-koch/
======
doomerjk
As someone who thought he could never agree with a Koch brother, this was eye-
opening and made me question my bigotry in a direction the term is not usually
aimed towards.

